# How do you evaluate which Stihl blowers perform the best?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I thought about this question in another thread, and started its own topic here, so it wouldn't be a tangent.

I am looking at the 600, 700, and 800 series backpack blowers.

What specs determine which is the best performer?

Excluding the 700 and 700X, the 600 and both 800 versions have an avg air velocity of 89m/sec (199 mph). I thought that this was one the most important metric in evaluating blowers.

I am assuming that their displacement spec is something that attempts to measure how much volume of stuff that it can move. And if that's the case, the two 800 series have the same spec (4.9 cu in) and those other three have the same spec (3.95 cu in)

Air volume at nozzle shows some differences though. The two 800 models show 912 CFM, the two 700 models show 901 CFM and 912 CFM, and the 600 shows 677. I have no idea what this spec is supposed to indicate though.

I am just trying to determine what capabilities are driving the performance...which in turn drives cost.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> ...I am assuming that their displacement spec is something that attempts to measure how much volume of stuff that it can move. And if that's the case, the two 800 series have the same spec (4.9 cu in) and those other three have the same spec (3.95 cu in)...


Displacement is the engine size - the cylinder volume displaced by the piston. The BR 800 has a 79.9 cc (4.9 cubic inch) engine.

Engine size helps drive the other two blower performance specs - velocity (mph) and air volume (cfm).

I recently purchased a BR 800 C-E Magnum for our new place. It's easy to get caught up in specs, but I decided as long as the weight was manageable, I would never regret buying the most powerful one they offer.

There are two BR 800 options. I went with the C-E model because I like the left side starter rope that allows restarting without taking the backpack off. Other improvements include a telescoping tube, a nicer backpack pad, and a hip belt/chest strap for improved comfort. So there are some other features to consider beyond horsepower.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Ware said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am assuming that their displacement spec is something that attempts to measure how much volume of stuff that it can move. And if that's the case, the two 800 series have the same spec (4.9 cu in) and those other three have the same spec (3.95 cu in)...
> ...


You made an astute observation. I do get so mired down in specs that I often lose sight of other features or enhancements.

So the avg air velocity is the one I'd want to use correct? So is the air volume at the nozzle the spec that I want to use for air volume? Seems like the only one I am finding.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You need a combination of velocity and volume. (Velocity x Volume) / 1000 = Blower Goodness (in Doritos). You may substitute the metric equivalent for Doritos. :lol: This combination will be how powerful the blower "feels" But is certainly not the total picture.

(199mph * 677cfm) / 1000 = 134 Doritos for the BR600
(165mph * 912cfm) / 1000 = 150 Doritos for the BR700
(199mph * 912cfm) / 1000 = 181 Doritos for the BR800

While I like Doritos as much as the next guy, how you intend to use the blower plays a bigger factor than anything else. Blowers with more speed will push debris farther and "clean" better. Blowers with more volume (at the nozzle) will push more debris.

So... the BR600 will clean light debris and loosen wet, compacted leaves better than the BR700. The BR700 will push a larger pile of leaves than the BR600. And the BR800 will clean and clear as fast as the BR600 while pushing the same volume of material as the 700.

For an everyday utility blower, that also has enough power to tackle fall leaf cleanups, I'd go for the BR600 with a caveat. I greatly prefer to use a handheld blower for light cleanup, post-mow or fert application for example. In my case, it takes as long to get the 600 out, start it, and put it on as it does for me to pick up my SH86 and clear my concrete surfaces.

If you are looking for a blower to breakout only for bigger jobs, I'd probably go straight to the 800C-E. There is no substitute for raw power, and the comfort features would put it ahead of the 700 in my book.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Wow, and all of these blowers would be extreme overkill for a 2500sq ft lawn.

Is there a reason you're considering such large, powerful, and expensive, blowers?

My SH86 (or a BG86) would easily clean 2500sq ft in a matter of minutes. There are numerous battery electric and gas handheld blowers that would perform as well or better too.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Wow, and all of these blowers would be extreme overkill for a 2500sq ft lawn.
> 
> Is there a reason you're considering such large, powerful, and expensive, blowers?
> 
> My SH86 (or a BG86) would easily clean 2500sq ft in a matter of minutes. There are numerous battery electric and gas handheld blowers that would perform as well or better too.


@MasterMech

Here is pics of my lawn. You can clearly see the areas where the leaves (that I couldn't get up) are embedded within my lawn. And I was OFF about my lawn size. I was told by my landscape company that the rule of thumb is that lawn size for them is ~ the property size. I actually measured the grass areas with a tape measurer and that is WAY OFF. It's about 4200 sq ft. I need a blower for mostly the leaves. A guy did my neighbors yard with a BR 600 and their lawn looked basically brand new after I watched him do it. Please let me know if you think I am on the right course now that I've given more accurate information. Keep in mind that I get TONS of leaves. When I was bagging them, I had well over 20 bags (20 gal size). I actually lost count.

Edited to add: I am trying to see what EGO blowers would be adequate (I found the EGO thread, so I am just scouring for any and all feedback!)



http://imgur.com/fVs0vRv


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, and all of these blowers would be extreme overkill for a 2500sq ft lawn.
> ...


My previous house was 1 acre (43,000sq ft) in the middle of dense deciduous forest. I feel ya on leaf volume.

Are you using a blower now, even for just light cleanup? 5k of lawn is going to be an easy job even with a handheld.

I will say the biggest difference in battery vs gas right now is runtime. My SH86 will run for 30-45 minutes on a tank of fuel, wide open throttle. It takes me less than a minute to refuel. Battery blowers would match it power-wise for about 10-15 minutes depending and need several hours to recharge or multiple very expensive battery packs.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

After reviewing your photos, the BR600 is going to be more than adequate to clean that property in record time. It might be cumbersome as an everyday blower, as most backpack units are, but maybe the solution for you, as it was for me, is two blowers with a small handheld unit handling the daily chores.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> My previous house was 1 acre (43,000sq ft) in the middle of dense deciduous forest. I feel ya on leaf volume.
> 
> Are you using a blower now, even for just light cleanup? 5k of lawn is going to be an easy job even with a handheld.
> 
> I will say the biggest difference in battery vs gas right now is runtime. My SH86 will run for 30-45 minutes on a tank of fuel, wide open throttle. It takes me less than a minute to refuel. Battery blowers would match it power-wise for about 10-15 minutes depending and need several hours to recharge or multiple very expensive battery packs.


I do have a blower now. We own a Homelite Yard Broom II. I just looked it up and it is 170 MPH and 375 CFM. So using your calculation, you can see why this was doing absolutely nothing for me. LOL! Currently the rip cord is tangled or something, so I can't even use it on my driveway!

I am looking at EGO. They seem to only provide max numbers and not average numbers. I don't like that...but I am looking for one of theirs now. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't check your lawn size. I probably wouldn't recommend the BR 800 for a small lawn. I bought mine for our new ~3.5 acre lawn.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> Sorry, I didn't check your lawn size. I probably wouldn't recommend the BR 800 for a small lawn. I bought mine for our new ~3.5 acre lawn.


@Ware you moved? What's the new lawn status?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I didn't check your lawn size. I probably wouldn't recommend the BR 800 for a small lawn. I bought mine for our new ~3.5 acre lawn.
> ...


Not yet. But here is my new lawn journal. :thumbup:


----------



## Agane (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello,

Great way to look at the different models:

(199mph * 677cfm) / 1000 = 134 Doritos for the BR600
(165mph * 912cfm) / 1000 = 150 Doritos for the BR700
(199mph * 912cfm) / 1000 = 181 Doritos for the BR800

I am looking at either getting a BR600 or BR800.
I want to use it to clean stable and shed roofs, gravel and concrete paths as well as blowing leaves on lawns which can also be damp.

I will also use it to clean mountainbike paths in the pre-alps (mostly wooded areas), so the reduced weight of the BR600 makes it a great option.

Their is a special offer on the BR800 which makes it only about USD 40 more but I am worried though that the BR800 is not "precise" enough (due to the higher cfm) and creates more collateral damage.
Can this be changed by putting on narrower nozzle?

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I own the BR800. I don't think you will regret paying a little more for the extra the power. It works fine at lower speed for delicate work.


----------



## Agane (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks, yes I like the idea of the extra power (definitely worth it for the price difference) I am more worried about the precision (digging out debris or wet leaves without devastating flowers etc. on the side) that is why I was wondering about the nozzle change.

The extra weight (when on the trails in the mountain for 2 or 3 hours) could be an issue too.

Have you had any wear and tear issues with te 800? I heard there is some wear between the cables and the bendy part of the tube as well as difficulties getting the side starter to work in the cold.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

I splurged for the br800x and was beyond satisfied. It makes fall cleanup a breeze. If you have large trees in your yard a backpack blower is the way to go. The price difference between the 600 to 800 was $100 and I think it was well worth it. I didn't see any reason to get the CE with the pull handle start while you are wearing it. Maybe if I did this for a living


----------



## harwester (May 31, 2021)

turfnsurf said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, and all of these blowers would be extreme overkill for a 2500sq ft lawn.
> ...


I guess Stihl BR 600 is very cool blower. But Ego is not bad either. Thanks for your information.


----------

